# Melt and Pour question-



## Natalie (Jul 26, 2008)

I made a bunch of soaps with this fabulous MP base, no sls, sles, or anything nasty. I've been storing them in a spare room of the house, uncovered and unwrapped. This soap base is fairly moist, so I was expecting them to dry up a bit, like my cold process ones and some other ones I made with a different base, neither of those got sweaty.

Nope, I went into the room yesterday and they all had beads of sweat all over the surface, the weather has been very humid and damp. Is there any way these will dry up like normal or are the ruined? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 26, 2008)

I put mine in the freezer once too long 15min, and it started to sweat. So I put them directly in front of the fan and they dried up on the soap rack. Mp soaps need more care than cp because if you leave them out they will sweat for ya! Just wrap them up once they have set with saran wrap or shrink it and it will be fine. I'm in nyc and its humid here so I put them on the rack and let them dry out a bit before wrapping.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, thanks for the info about using the fan. They seem to have dried on their own, with a little help from a ceiling fan going in the room.  Whew, I thought they were ruined.


----------

